# Make your own chlorine



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't think I have seen this posted on here. We often talk about using chlorine to purify water to make it safe (or at least safer) to drink. But many of us know that chlorine has a relatively short shelf life. The long term answer would be to make your own but that was something I thought was impossible in a SHTF situation. But then I found this........

http://swimforhim.org/chlorine-producing-unit/

Or this describing how to make your own unit.

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-12-Volt-Chlorine-Producing-Unit-for-Water-Puri/

Supposedly the units produce something about half the strength of standard bleach, plenty good enough to use both for laundry or water purification. The two things needed are salt and a twelve volt battery. And of course some questionable water. You would also want some way to recharge your battery so a small solar panel would likely be the best answer for that task.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Wonder if it actually works.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

It is not 12 volt but the salt water pool filter systems use the same process and with it and a generator you could purify thousands of gallons or water.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes, it actually chlorinates the water. It is difficult to store because the chlorine reacts with heat or UV light and leaves the water. It might be better to have a box of pool shock on hand and learn to use very small amounts in water to purify it or use as a disinfectant.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't find it now but I have some chlorine tablets so you make your own bleach. Add 1 tablet to 1 gallon of water and voila... you have a gallon of chlorine bleach. You then use that in small amounts to purify water.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

Pool shock is a powdered chlorine that is way stronger than bleach. It has a shelf life that is nearly forever unlike liquid bleach and it is less expensive than liquid bleach. You can also use sunlight to kill bacteria. Use a glass jar in bright sunlight and expose it for most of the day. Plastics will block most UV light so glass is much better.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

SheepdogPRS said:


> You can also use sunlight to kill bacteria. Use a glass jar in bright sunlight and expose it for most of the day. Plastics will block most UV light so glass is much better.


I heard it is the other way around so you should use plastic.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

Nope, glass blocks IR but lets UV right through. Most plastics block/absorb UV (which causes them to yellow and decompose).


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Take a little pool shock with mountain dew and you have a giant boom!


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

Be very careful mixing any acid with chlorine or ammonia products. Some of the gases can be extremely dangerous and even lethal.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

1) Chlorine Product Unit
2)water filters
3)Water distiller
4)Chlorine Tablets, last for year if keep dry & sealed container.
5)SODIS-
a)small amounts less than 3 liters in container.
b)container made from PET 1 plastic or Glass (see youtube)
c)6 hours in Direct sun 
6)salt wash
7) BOL/Homestead well with hand pump

What did I miss?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

SheepdogPRS said:


> Be very careful mixing any acid with chlorine or ammonia products. Some of the gases can be extremely dangerous and even lethal.


Oh ya! Chlorine and the caffeine im the mt dew reacts very very fast. Will go off before it hits the ground. It is a very impressive boom. Very small amounts could kill you. The guys who drilled my sisters well showed me it. They use powdered chlorine to treat the well after drilling. I was 14, never forgotten it. Saw it work so i haven't bothered to do it but i like knowing how. Also 1 inch toilet bowl cleaner, some aluminum foil, cheap water bottle you have a good detraction boom. It happens slow so you have time to get away.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

It is possible to make a very strong nerve agent from household and garage products. I bought a house that was infested with roaches. I called an exterminator to get rid of them and they told me it was impossible to get rid of them but they would come out once a month to keep them under control. I declined the offer and did my own whole house extermination. We went up to our second property for a week when I set the stuff off in every room in the house and the basement after removing the plants from the house. It took a couple of hours to clean up all the dead bugs when we got home and an ivy plant that we missed was also dead. It was three years before we even saw a spider in the house and the roaches never did come back. That stuff kills everything but it stays active for 3 to 5 days. It will penetrate walls, mucous membranes and skin so you don't want to be careless with it.


----------

